# Dr Oz says eating smoke meat bad



## smoker01 (Apr 7, 2011)

Can anyone add to the comments that Dr Oz stated that eating smoked meats, foods etc is bad for the body ? OMG hope this is not true.


----------



## big twig (Apr 7, 2011)

Well that may be bad for now just like butter was bad at a time and margarine was better, then that was bad and butter was better. Aspirin was bad now its good for the heart. Cocaine was good now that's bad along with heroin and many other drugs. High fat low carb is good and bad as well as low calorie is good and bad, depending on who says it is so. The problem with all of this is there is always a special interest paying someone to say something is good or bad. I don't eat smoked meat everyday because that probably is not good but I enjoy it and I feel everything at moderation can't really hurt you. Now I don't condone drugs (marijuana is not a drug) and I don't think eating fatty food daily (even though my wife is a low carb girl) is good for you, but either is being vegetarian or low cal, etc. Our bodies were made to eat certain things and way back when we learned how to make fire (no matter your beliefs) we basically were somewhat smoking food. it may be bad in some way like driving cars are bad but so is walking. So in my eyes Dr. Oz is just another hack telling us how to do what based upon what special interests tell him to do ( I know people who have smoked their whole lives and not had lung cancer and also people who have never smoked and got lung cancer). I feel everything in moderation is ok and if smoked meat kills me then so be it. p.s. I am healthy as hell and a smoker and smoked meater and drinker and everything I liker. I hope I don't offend anyone cause this was not meant to.


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

I think that if you do anything in excess it may be bad But if we only eat smoke meat once or twice a day in moderation should be OK. Red Meats can cause GAUT it is a forum of arthritis,


----------



## les3176 (Apr 7, 2011)

dr.oz says everything under the sun is bad for you!!!! funny how everyone is living longer these days isn'it!!! how did people live 100 or

even 200 years ago with out all of these dr's.


----------



## meateater (Apr 7, 2011)

I say we ban this Dr. Oz character........


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 7, 2011)

meateater said:


> I say we ban this Dr. Oz character........


*Ditto what he said...*


----------



## big twig (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually have gout aka gouty arthritis and I still eat and drink the way I want to. Red meat and drinking is an old wives tale. People used to think gout was a rich mans disease and associated it with red meat and wine because they were the only ones who could afford it, but it has nothing to do with it. It has to do with uric acid levels in the system of a susceptive gout person. My method along with many gout sufferers is I take 1000 mg of cherry extract a day and if I feel an attack coming on I take about 3000 mg and it goes away within a day. This is much better than taking prescribed meds (which kills your liver and limits your food intake to low purine foods and doesn't let you drink, etc.). High uric acid levels is what causes an attack (for the most part it is genetic, in my case from my dad, they still don't have a definitive answer besides genetics of where it comes from) (everyday people can walk around with high uric acid levels and never have gout so scientists believe its genetic, I happen to have a friend who is working on a new drug (which I probably will never take) to eliminate the liver damage and let you eat how you want) Either way it sucks to have, I have had (before I took cherry pills) attacks where my whole foot swelled up the size of a softball and couldn't even have wind touch it. Sorry to babble about this but I am or should I say have been a suffer

Happy smoking to all!!


----------



## eman (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr Oz, The next Oprah! LOL


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 8, 2011)

Personally I prefer to model after George Burns.... eat steak, drink like a fish, smoke cigars, and outlive all the doctors that said you would keel over and die!


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm guessing Dr. Oz has never tried smoked meat. Silly Dr. thinking his medical degree outranks all these folks BBQ Pitmasters! Smoke em if ya got em doc!!


----------



## bigcup (Apr 8, 2011)

*a lil off line here but if them Dr.s cant make a few thousands off the pills and treatments they perscribe for you they sure arnt going to tell you what will work naturally. 3 yrs ago after spending several thousand dollars on meds and treatments for a lung tumar I was lift with two choices, agrisive chemo or be dead withen two yrs.   I had seen what chemo could do to a person [both the good and the bad] since starting the treatments they were giving me my blood presure went sky high so i was on pills for that, i became diabetic they wanted me on shots for that but was trying to controll it with pills, liver, heart, kidnys were all being damaged from treatments. so was taken meds for all that. my cost after ins. paid  was more than my morgage payment, didnt take long and I was out of money and the bank was takin my house, my two kids and me moved into a friends basement, I was still working just a few days a week and usually just abought only 4 hrs a day, I optid to not take the chemo figguring if something happend while i was still employed at least my kids would have my insurance of 100.000.00 to carry on.*

*Out of pure hope/desperation and just not wanting to leave this wonderfull planet I looked up alt... cures, then contackted a Dr. that delt with herbs.  long story shortend up, only bought 2% of ppl diagnosed with the type of lung tumar i have make it 2 yrs,,, its been 3yrs for me my tumar is shrinking im not on any other meds for anything ellse im working full time. not feelin 100% yet but gettin ther,  1 herb taken in the form of a pill, the other herbs are mixed togeather and drank as hot tea. got our own home again...and i think cranking up the smoker at least twice a month is good medicon to.*

*just one more thing i dont recomend not following your Drs advise,,but remmember there is always alternitives for you*


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2011)

Anything in moderation!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 8, 2011)

eman said:


> Dr Oz, The next Oprah! LOL


Dr. Oz was "discovered" by Oprah and was a frequent guest before she gave him his own show. His show is a forum for all the PC Liberal BS out there from transfats to BPA to HFCS to whatever the vegan-PETA crowd has on their agenda. Time to break out the Aluminum Foil Deflector Beanies-http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


----------



## txmike (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't speak for anyone else; but I personally would feel awful stupid lying in a hospitable bed dying of nothing.

Having the pit going, enjoying a cold one, chasing the kids & wife around the yard, and eating some good food with the family; I'll take that risk. 

Mike

PS

Big Twig; What is this cherry extract called and where can I get it?


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorite quote from Grumpier Old Men:

*Grandpa*: Well let me tell you something now, Johnny. Last Thursday, I turned 95 years old. And I never exercised a day in my life. Every morning, I wake up, and I smoke a cigarette. And then I eat five strips of bacon. And for lunch, I eat a bacon sandwich. And for a midday snack?
*John*: Bacon.

*Grandpa*: Bacon! A whole damn plate! And I usually drink my dinner. Now according to all of them flat-belly experts, I should've took a dirt nap like thirty years ago. But each year comes and goes, and I'm still here. Ha! And they keep dyin'. You know? Sometimes I wonder if God forgot about me. Just goes to show you, huh?
*John*: What?
*Grandpa*: Huh?
*John*: Goes to show you what?
*Grandpa*: Well it just goes... what the hell are you talkin' about?
*John*: Well you said you drink beer, you eat bacon and you smoke cigarettes, and you outlive most of the experts.
*Grandpa*: Yeah?
*John*: I thought maybe there was a moral.
*Grandpa*: No, there ain't no moral. I just like that story. That's all. Like that story.

As for Dr Oz,   QUACK QUACK QUACK.....


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with Fife
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 


Fife said:


> I think that if you do anything in excess it may be bad But if we only eat smoke meat once or twice a day in moderation should be OK.


----------



## roller (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr. OZ is a womens doctor were MEN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe when the "Wizard" Dr Oz gave the Scarecrow a brain, the only one he had available was his own.

Bear


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 8, 2011)

If eating smoked meat is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## big twig (Apr 8, 2011)

TXMike, You can get it in liquid form or pill form ( I take the pills, it's a lot easier) GNC sells Black Cherry Concentrate 2 pills equals 500mg and Whole Foods sells a similar one (can't remember the name just ask for cherry extract or concentrate and they will show it to you) which 2 pills equals 1000mg. Both bottles cost around $13-$15. I found this out from other gout sufferers and once you start you will swear by it. It really is great, if you start to feel an attack come on just take 3000-4000mg's ad it will go away. Best investment ever!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 8, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> Well that may be bad for now just like butter was bad at a time and margarine was better, then that was bad and butter was better. Aspirin was bad now its good for the heart. Cocaine was good now that's bad along with heroin and many other drugs. High fat low carb is good and bad as well as low calorie is good and bad, depending on who says it is so. The problem with all of this is there is always a special interest paying someone to say something is good or bad. I don't eat smoked meat everyday because that probably is not good but I enjoy it and I feel everything at moderation can't really hurt you. Now I don't condone drugs (marijuana is not a drug) and I don't think eating fatty food daily (even though my wife is a low carb girl) is good for you, but either is being vegetarian or low cal, etc. Our bodies were made to eat certain things and way back when we learned how to make fire (no matter your beliefs) we basically were somewhat smoking food. it may be bad in some way like driving cars are bad but so is walking. So in my eyes Dr. Oz is just another hack telling us how to do what based upon what special interests tell him to do ( I know people who have smoked their whole lives and not had lung cancer and also people who have never smoked and got lung cancer). I feel everything in moderation is ok and if smoked meat kills me then so be it. *p.s. I am healthy as hell and a smoker and smoked meater and drinker and everything I liker*. I hope I don't offend anyone cause this was not meant to.


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..............


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 8, 2011)

if you got to die of something, smoked meat would be the way to go!


----------



## smoker01 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks all........and keep on smoking C'mon


----------



## bbqking (Apr 11, 2011)

I've always been a believer in moderation. I also remember a time when they said coffee was bad for you! Like I used to say when I lived in FL, If you don't like the weather, give it a minute and it will change! I feel the same every time someone else comes out with a new claim that something is "bad" for you.

Smoke em if you got em and happy smoking!

Kent


----------



## sqwib (Apr 11, 2011)

PLEEEAASSE!!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 11, 2011)

Who the hell is Dr. Oz!?! ...... hey doc, smoke this!


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 11, 2011)

Malarky


----------



## bassplayer4 (Apr 11, 2011)

I hear a duck, what a quack.  Hey Doc...go to hell...and take harpo back with you!


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc Oz can go piss up a stump.

I ain't gettin' off this rock alive anyhow, might as well enjoy a nice meal or two from my favorite cooker on my way out the door.

All things in moderation: I love smoked meat, but hate when I overeat. I love a nice Scotch, but don't care for being drunk, I enjoy the occaisional cigar, and exercise five mornings a week. Who's got the right to say any of that's wrong? Not some clown on the tube, that's for darn sure!


----------

